# Ayuda con reductor de velocidad de motor AC



## renyklever (Jul 15, 2010)

Hola chicos, buenas noches, serian tan amables de ayudarme con un motor.

Estoy armando un torno, y el mismo lo tengo con un motor externo y una correa que hace de propulsor anexo foto, el detalle que tengo es que el motor es demasiado rapido y quisiera poder regular su velocidad de acuerdo a lo que requiero, el motor es de 6 cables enumerados del 1 al 6, y pueden conbinarse tanto para 110V monofasico como para 220 o trifasico, yo lo necesito monofasico a 110.

tiene 3/4HP y la velocidad que me arroja es de 1700 RPM, quisiera bajarlo por lo menos a unas 100RPM y lograr mantener la fuerza del mismo al momento de tornear.

Quisiera un circuito que me permita controlarlo con un voltaje de 110V, espero su ayuda, gracias

saludos renyk


----------



## Dario (Jul 16, 2010)

hola renyk. fijate por aca http://www.unicrom.com/cir_dimmer_cntrl_motor.asp
saludosss


----------



## Fogonazo (Jul 16, 2010)

Ese es un motor tipo "Jaula de Ardilla" con arranque a capacitor, *NO* responde o lo hace muy mal a la regulación de un dimmer.
Lo que necesitas es un variador de frecuencia.


----------



## renyklever (Jul 16, 2010)

Fogonazo amigo, ayudame con un circuito para esto, lo tendras?.

gracias dario, dejame ver otras alternativas, 

saludos

renyk


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 16, 2010)

Te diría que los variadores no se hacen , se compran hechos ya que no son sencillos . . .  y son caaaaaros.

Pensaste en poleas múltiples o un motor de 900 RPM ?

Saludos !


----------



## renyklever (Jul 16, 2010)

Lamentablemente es el motor que tengo, ya le monte una polea super grande de unas 7 pulgadas, reduce pero como hasta 800, y lo necesito desde unas 200rms en adelante, 

puede ser complicado hacerlo, pero no creo que sea imposible, 

espero que alguien me postee un buen circuito para comenzar,

gracias de todas formas.

saludos

renyk


----------



## ByAxel (Jul 16, 2010)

Hola.
No quiero irme a lo complicado pero "DOSMETROS" tiene razón y el control no es muy fácil que digamos.
Por ejemplo si empezamos el circuito con un microcontrolador; los que están más a la mano son los de microchip y ellos mismo tienen ejemplos sobre eso.
http://www.microchip.com/stellent/idcplg?IdcService=SS_GET_PAGE&nodeId=2125&param=en026178
http://www.microchip.com/stellent/idcplg?IdcService=SS_GET_PAGE&nodeId=2125&param=en542105
Lo que no se es si están completos en cuanto a funcionamiento.

Ahora en el foro hay algo de info al respecto junto a un circuito que te puede ser de ayuda:
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f16/construccion-variador-frecuencia-131/


----------



## Fogonazo (Jul 16, 2010)

renyklever dijo:


> ....puede ser complicado hacerlo, pero no creo que sea imposible...


Nada o "Casi nada" es imposible, pero un variador de frecuencia no es cosa fácil, en el foro puedes encontrar comentarios y diagramas.


----------



## rotreo (Jul 16, 2010)

El motor al que haces referencia tiene 6 hilos ya que son tres bobinas. conecta estas es segun la alimentacion deplaca de motor 380 V conectas en estrella o 220 V en triangulo, eso si con un variador de frecuencia, puede ser que si bajas demasiado la revoluciones del motor necesites un ventilador auxiliar para refrigeracion de motor el cual alimentaras directo.


----------



## renyklever (Jul 16, 2010)

rotreo, eso me lo comentaron tambien, que el enfriamiento del motor podria depender de la velocidad, lo tendre en cuenta, gracias


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 16, 2010)

Consejo de un buen samaritano , achicá más la polea del motor y agranda la de la máquina.

Si me decís que el motor ya lo tenés , tu pretensión es ahorrar , comprar un variador o aún hacerlo te va a salir muchísimo mas caro , aún más caro que cambies el motor por otro de 900 .RPM.

Saludos !


----------



## renyklever (Jul 17, 2010)

Tienes mucha razon dosmetros, mi intension es ahorrar, despues de que consiga informacion sobre que me conviene mas si hacer el variador o comprar el motor, alli terminare tomando una desicion,

el detalle es que hasta los momentos toma mas fuerza la compra de un motor de menos revolucion, ya que al parecer el variador me puede funcionar pero me puede calentar el motor.

de todas formas apurado no estamos, esperemos a que algun buen forero tenga una buena propuesta de circuito sencillo u otra idea.

gracias a todos.

saludos

renyk


----------

